# Search "FreeBSD " for noobs



## Dave Lister (Jun 5, 2020)

Something handy for you noobs like me:-

If you right click the Launcher - the browser Earth icon to the right of System on your Desktop menu - select Properties and change location to :-

```
https://www.startpage.com/sp/search?sxsrf=ALeKk03gRORzLfnxHQR2Yhq2XtLqCTU3dA%3A1591351593028&ei=KRnaXpieAaLHxgPG-JSICQ&q=FreeBSD+&oq=FreeBSD+&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQAzIECCMQJzIECCMQJzIECCMQJzIECAAQQzIECAAQQzIECAAQQzIECAAQQzIECAAQQzIECAAQQzIECAAQQzoECAAQR1De8wxY3vMMYOyKDWgAcAF4AIABS4gBS5IBATGYAQCgAQGqAQdnd3Mtd2l6&sclient=psy-ab&ved=0ahUKEwjY1qjTturpAhWio3EKHUY8BZEQ4dUDCAs&uact=5
```

Then, when you click the launcher it will open your browser with the Startpage search enginer and FreeBSD already entered into the search window.  Cool, right?

I'm sure those with skills can go one better and get the cursor ready to type in the window too.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 5, 2020)

You're going to have to explain what Launcher is, what desktop you're talking about, and what this startpage.com thing is before anyone is going to visit just any ol' site.


----------



## Dave Lister (Jun 5, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> You're going to have to explain what Launcher is, what desktop you're talking about, and what this startpage.com thing is before anyone is going to visit just any ol' site.


Startpage (https://www.startpage.com/) is a search engine that preserves user privacy. It uses the Google Search engine but it filters out any tracking or advertising junk that google throws up.  I literally just entered FreeBSD (with a space on the end) into Google search then copy and pasted the URL (from the ? after https://www.google.com/search onwards) that came up onto the end of Startpage's search URL (https://www.startpage.com/sp/search).  People can do the same if they'd rather not trust the link.

Sorry, I should have included, Launcher is an application launcher that allows you to add buttons to run applications from the main menu bar of your Desktop under the MATE GUI. The default icon is a round button that looks like the world which is set to run the default browser - this can be set from the SYSTEM->CONTROL CENTER->Preferred Applications from the Desktop Main Menu in MATE - for example, I have it set to Firefox. Right clicking on the Desktop's main menu panel allows you to add other launcher buttons for other applications, such as email client, terminal etc.


----------

